# Ibra verso i Los Angeles Galaxy



## Andreas89 (4 Novembre 2016)

Secondo il _*Daily Mirror*_ Ibra starebbe già meditando l'addio al Manchester UTD, dato lo scarso feeling con ambiente e squadra. Potrebbe quindi trasferirsi a parametro 0 ai Los Angeles Galaxy la prossima estate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2016)

Torna qui Supremacy


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Torna qui Supremacy



No dai Lollo pure te ancora co sto Ibra?!

Ci ha presi in giro, ormai è alla fine..dobbiamo rinascere basta guardare al passato, ste minestre riscaldate lasciamole al passato come Galliani


----------



## Coripra (4 Novembre 2016)

il declino alle porte


----------



## wfiesso (4 Novembre 2016)

Purtroppo l'età avanza pure per uno come lui... doveva tornare in Italia o restare in Francia...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Novembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Torna qui Supremacy



Magari è solo l ambiente che non gli è congeniale.
Milanello sarebbe sicuramente meglio per lui e per noi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Novembre 2016)

Fosse tornato da noi in serie A avrebbe potuto allungare un pochino la carriera. La Premier è troppo dura alla sua età con il suo tipo di gioco


----------



## S T B (4 Novembre 2016)

gli sta bene. In premier hanno fallito in molti, vedi Shevchenko. Poi devi correre e lui da sempre passeggia spesso per il campo. Ora però non lo vorrei, per una sola ragione: Raiola.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (4 Novembre 2016)

Avrebbe dovuto andare prima in Premiere e poi in Liga1, ma probabilmente i soldi del PSG non glieli avrebbe dati nessuno. Resta comunque un gradissimo calciatore, qualsiasi cosa accadrà


----------



## Igniorante (4 Novembre 2016)

Che brutta fine che hai fatto, Zlatan.
Il dio denaro e la tua presunzione alla fine ti hanno fregato.


----------



## sballotello (5 Novembre 2016)

che flop, torna in Ligue 1 va..


----------



## medjai (5 Novembre 2016)

Io sempre ho voluto il ritorno di Ibra. Ora dubito. Perche anche con una riduzione del 50% dello stipendio (6M) mi sembrano troppi per il suo livello. Comunque, mai mi dispiacerebbe un suo ritorno.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Novembre 2016)

Saresti dovuto tornare da noi


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (5 Novembre 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il _*Daily Mirror*_ Ibra starebbe già meditando l'addio al Manchester UTD, dato lo scarso feeling con ambiente e squadra. Potrebbe quindi trasferirsi a parametro 0 ai Los Angeles Galaxy la prossima estate.


Aspetterei a darlo per finito...allo United di quest'anno fanno fatica tutti persino un ''giovanotto'' come Pogba


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2016)

Ibra non è finito. Come tutti gli altri paga il pessimo momento della squadra. Rimane uno dei migliori centravanti al mondo e lo riprenderei ad occhi chiusi. Fabregas, Ibra...li date tutti per finiti solo perchè giocano poco o male, ma se questi sono motivati rimangono tra i migliori giocatori al mondo nel proprio ruolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2016)

6 mesi di prestito li farei a occhi chiusi, come minimo ti fa arrivare secondo e poi che vada dove vuole


----------

